# Furacão OTTO (Atlântico 2010 #AL17)



## Rog (6 Out 2010 às 22:04)

Formou-se no Atlântico a Tempestade SubTropical OTTO.
Segundo o NHC deverá se intensificar e poderá chegar a furação nos próximos dias. Poderá vir a afectar os Açores, segundo a previsão a 5 dias.







Aviso Público NHC n.º 3:



> SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...23.2N 68.3W
> ABOUT 215 MI...345 KM NE OF GRAND TURK ISLAND
> ...


----------



## fablept (7 Out 2010 às 13:16)




----------



## Chingula (7 Out 2010 às 16:44)

Desculpem a pergunta:
Porquê depressão sub-tropical Otto?
Parece-me que se insere na lista das depressões tropicais (foi a dezassete), tempestades tropicais e eventualmente furacão...


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2010 às 17:25)

Chingula disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta:
> Porquê depressão sub-tropical Otto?
> Parece-me que se insere na lista das depressões tropicais (foi a dezassete), tempestades tropicais e eventualmente furacão...



Chingula, tem a ver com a génese, a depressão inicial não era tropical (warm core), era uma depressão em altura (cold core) que penso que interagia com uma perturbação na superfície (não acompanhei nos últimos dias), a certa altura tornou-se uma híbrida e classificaram como depressão subtropical (apenas passaram a ser nomeadas a partir de 2002). O termo sempre deu azo a confusões ao longo do tempo, mais valia chamarem-lhes depressões híbridas.

Mas hoje evoluiu mesmo para um ciclone tropical, ou seja, é oficialmente a Tempestade Tropical OTTO.

Se quiseres lê este artigo da wiki que é um bom resumo, bem como as referências:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subtropical_storm

E sobre esta Tempestade, podes ver o histórico das _Discussions_, sempre interessantes de ler, e a justificação do meteorologista:
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/archive/2010/OTTO.shtml?




> OCT 06 2010
> ...
> SATELLITE IMAGES INDICATE THAT THE AREA OF LOW PRESSURE NORTH OF
> PUERTO RICO HAS DEVELOPED BANDS OF DEEP AND CURVED CONVECTION IN
> ...


----------



## Chingula (7 Out 2010 às 18:06)

Obrigado!


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2010 às 20:42)

Vários modelos tem o OTTO a passar nos Açores, resta saber o que sobra até lá, algumas cartas estão bastante confusas.


ECM






GFS  






CMC


----------



## Chingula (7 Out 2010 às 21:59)

Vince disse:


> Vários modelos tem o OTTO a passar nos Açores, resta saber o que sobra até lá, algumas cartas estão bastante confusas.
> 
> 
> ECM
> ...



A trajectória prevista, destas perturbações, ainda apresenta dificuldades mas, nos últimos anos, tem havido progressos espectaculares.
Isto porque as hipóteses de, o que restar do Otto, afectar os Açores no Domingo ou Segunda-feira são de levar em conta, em especial quanto a valores da quantidade da precipitação...agora também é verdade que, passando a 300 km de qualquer das ilhas, esse efeito será reduzido...e então serão mais significativas as condições do mar, mas estas não devem ser mais gravosas que as actuais, geradas pela ciclogenese explosiva de hoje.


----------



## Chingula (7 Out 2010 às 22:38)

Chingula disse:


> A trajectória prevista, destas perturbações, ainda apresenta dificuldades mas, nos últimos anos, tem havido progressos espectaculares.
> Isto porque as hipóteses de, o que restar do Otto, afectar os Açores no Domingo ou Segunda-feira são de levar em conta, em especial quanto a valores da quantidade da precipitação...agora também é verdade que, passando a 300 km de qualquer das ilhas, esse efeito será reduzido...e então serão mais significativas as condições do mar, mas estas não devem ser mais gravosas que as actuais, geradas pela ciclogenese explosiva de hoje.



A previsão NOAA:
http://www.opc.ncep.noaa.gov/shtml/A_96hrbw.gif

para Segunda-feira dia 11 às 1200, coloca a ex-Otto, a afectar directamente as ilhas do Grupo Ocidental dos Açores.


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2010 às 06:48)

Para já um cenário ainda completamente virtual, mas o GFS faz o OTTO passar não só nos Açores, mas também na Madeira e a chegar ao continente, e talvez como um sistema híbrido.
















NHC:


----------



## HotSpot (8 Out 2010 às 07:51)

Segundo estas últimas previsões até parece que é por encomenda, visita todas as capelinhas...convém continuar a atentos para ver que surpresa o OTTO nos prepara...


----------



## adiabático (8 Out 2010 às 08:17)

Nesta imagem a Otto até parece um sistema mais forte do que o NHC diz, bem simétrico em altura... Pela animação disponível no site http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/flt/t1/flash-ft.html o sistema tornou-se aparentemente, muito mais organizado na última hora, com um outflow que só aparece nas últimas frames - a última frame é das 6:15 UT e o último advisory é das 3:00 UTC. Esperemos pelo próximo... Será que já temos um cat.1?


----------



## adiabático (8 Out 2010 às 08:21)

Vince disse:


> Para já um cenário ainda completamente virtual, mas o GFS faz o OTTO passar não só nos Açores, mas também na Madeira e a chegar ao continente, e talvez como um sistema híbrido.



Incrível, vince, esse trajecto faz a nossa costa parecer a costa Este dos EUA e Canadá... vista ao espelho!


----------



## David sf (8 Out 2010 às 09:03)

Vince disse:


> Para já um cenário ainda completamente virtual, mas o GFS faz o OTTO passar não só nos Açores, mas também na Madeira e a chegar ao continente, e talvez como um sistema híbrido.



O ECMWF prevê o mesmo. O que é mais estranho nas cartas do GFS é que o Otto passa relativamente fraco pelos Açores, e depois reactiva-se bastante, deixando um ponto "preto" de precipitação junto a Lisboa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Out 2010 às 09:23)

David sf disse:


> O ECMWF prevê o mesmo. O que é mais estranho nas cartas do GFS é que o Otto passa relativamente fraco pelos Açores, e depois reactiva-se bastante, deixando um ponto "preto" de precipitação junto a Lisboa.



O ECM prevê tipo "Vince" principalmente a trajectória a sul do Algarve rumo ao Sul de Espanha.


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2010 às 09:47)

Para já intensificou-se de facto, e está previsto que se torne furacão mais logo.

O NHC dá conta de que ao contrário do que se esperava até ontem, talvez mantenha características tropicais mais tempo, alguma insegurança quanto a isto. 
Provavelmente um sistema híbrido, o que poderia também explicar aquela reactivação que a certa altura parece acontecer no GFS.


*Discussion 8*



> THE FSU PHASE SPACE DIAGRAMS SHOW THAT OTTO SHOULD BEGIN
> EXTRATROPICAL TRANSITION IN THE NEXT 24-36 HOURS...BUT THEY ALSO
> SUGGEST THAT IT WILL NOT BECOME A DEEP COLD-CORE SYSTEM WITHIN THE
> 5-DAY FORECAST PERIOD.  *AS SUCH...CONFIDENCE IS NOT HIGH THAT OTTO
> WILL BECOME COMPLETELY EXTRATROPICAL BY 72 HOURS*.





*Discussion 9*



> EXTRATROPICAL TRANSITION WILL PROBABLY BEGIN AFTER THE CYCLONE
> CROSSES 30N AS THE CYCLONE MOVES OVER COOLER WATERS AND INTO HIGHER
> SHEAR.  FSU PHASE SPACE DIAGRAMS...*HOWEVER...SUGGEST THAT OTTO WILL
> RETAIN ITS WARM CORE FOR SEVERAL DAYS.  THE MODEL THICKNESS FIELDS
> ...


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2010 às 09:52)

Ensemble do GFS.


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2010 às 10:08)

HotSpot disse:


> Segundo estas últimas previsões até parece que é por encomenda, visita todas as capelinhas...convém continuar a atentos para ver que surpresa o OTTO nos prepara...




Seria o verdadeiro Tugacane


----------



## rozzo (8 Out 2010 às 10:12)

Realmente parece que foi "a pedido de muitas famílias portuguesas" esta saída do GFS, até me ri quando a vi há bocado.
_"Ora vamos lá então andar aos S's para fazer a vontade a todos!" _

Quanto a chegar aos Açores, ainda com alguma força, começa-me a parecer altamente provável já, embora não seja um sistema muito largo, o que reduz bastante a chance de um determinado local ser atingido.

Em relação ao resto.. Vamos ver, mas curiosamente a saída do ECMWF também tem esse padrão de "visita às capelinhas", e também termina na península, um nada mais a Sul.


----------



## Pirata (8 Out 2010 às 10:56)

Acho altamente improvavel o Otto conseguir chegar ao continente com forca suficiente, ate mesmo depois dos acores. 

 So se essa tempestade tropical ou mesmo depressao, aquando chegar a estas latitudes, passar perto da costa sul do algarve e dai apanhar alguma corrente quente do mediterraneo para ganhar mais um pouco de forca.

   Mas ja nao digo nada, isto este ano tem sido muito interessante de seguir as cartas de pressao no atlantico, parece quase um carrocel de depressoes e algumas muito cavadas.


----------



## adiabático (8 Out 2010 às 10:57)

Vince disse:


> Seria o verdadeiro Tugacane





Só é pena chamar-se Otto... Um nome que não nos diz nada! Podiamos estar a falar de um Nicole ou de um Paula, mas um Otto? Não dá para assimilar! Vai ser como uma visita de um dignatário estrangeiro. Quantos Ottos é que vocês já cumprimentaram pessoalmente, na vossa vida?


----------



## rozzo (8 Out 2010 às 11:01)

Pirata disse:


> Acho altamente improvavel o Otto conseguir chegar ao continente com forca suficiente, ate mesmo depois dos acores.
> 
> So se essa tempestade tropical ou mesmo depressao, aquando chegar a estas latitudes, passar perto da costa sul do algarve e dai apanhar alguma corrente quente do mediterraneo para ganhar mais um pouco de forca.



Mas à partida ninguém está à espera que chegue ao continente como sistema puramente tropical!

Se cá chegar, naturalmente (salvo uma enorme surpresa) será como extra-tropical já, com características mais normais das nossas latitudes, e quando muito, como um "meio-híbrido" como disse o Vince.


----------



## Climat (8 Out 2010 às 11:41)

O OTTO é o sistema tropical que referi na previsão para o mês de Outubro que ía atingir o Continente. Pode não atingir, mas os modelos já o prevêem que chegue. Vou dar a minha opinião, este sistema vai chegar aos Açores como depressão tropical, passa os Açores ruma à Madeira e depois ruma ao Continente que chegará cá como depressão extratropical e entrará no Algarve ou pelo Golfo de Cádiz, uma trajectória muito parecida à do Vince. Atenção, principalmente aos Açores e depois à Madeira onde se atingir em cheio vai causar estragos principalmente a precipitação e não o vento.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Out 2010 às 11:59)

Climat disse:


> O OTTO é o sistema tropical que referi na previsão para o mês de Outubro que ía atingir o Continente. Pode não atingir, mas os modelos já o prevêem que chegue. Vou dar a minha opinião, este sistema vai chegar aos Açores como depressão tropical, passa os Açores ruma à Madeira e depois ruma ao Continente que chegará cá como depressão extratropical e entrará no Algarve ou pelo Golfo de Cádiz, uma trajectória muito parecida à do Vince. Atenção, principalmente aos Açores e depois à Madeira onde se atingir em cheio vai causar estragos principalmente a precipitação e não o vento.



Mas quem precisa de modelos se temos o Climat. Tudo o que referiste é o que está nos modelos excepto duas opiniões muito pessoais e não concordo com elas. 

"este sistema vai chegar aos Açores como depressão tropical" - Para já é muito mais provável que que chegue como Tempestade Tropical.

"vai causar estragos principalmente a precipitação e não o vento." - Isto mostra um pouco de desconhecimento sobre o comportamento de um sistema destes. Pode num local a precipitação causar mais estragos e bem perto desse local ser o vento a fazer das suas.


----------



## Pirata (8 Out 2010 às 12:08)

os modelos que o stormpulse usa tambem estao a apontar para a possibilidade de que o Otto venha na nossa direccao, e pelo que tenho seguido dos furacoes desta temporada nao falham muito nos modelos deles.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2010 às 12:56)

Muito interessante a rota prevista para o OTTO, situação a acompanhar pois este sistema pode vir a ser muito perigoso para Portugal Continental e Insular

Para já este sistema ainda está a milhares de quilómetros, não sabemos como vai resistir à travessia do Atlântico, Para já as previsões indicam que pode evoluir para furacão...


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2010 às 15:53)

Como previsto OTTO tornou-se Furacão, o 8º da temporada, categoria 1 com ventos sustentados de 120 km/h
.












O NHC mantém a previsão oficial do OTTO iniciar a transição extra-tropical daqui a 48 horas chegando ao grupo ocidental daqui a 72 horas, mas reconhece haver incerteza quanto à transição, pelas razões que já discutimos aqui. Pelo menos os Açores terão provavelmente pela frente um sistema tropical eventualmente em transição ou talvez não. Previsão oficial tem o OTTO como "POST-TROPICAL" com 50kt (90km/h) junto ao grupo ocidental na 2ªfeira pelas 12 utc.




> BEYOND ABOUT 72 HOURS...OTTO IS
> EXPECTED TO SEPARATE FROM THE MID-LATITUDE SOUTHWESTERLY FLOW AND
> TURN EASTWARD AND THEN SOUTHEASTWARD ON THE WEST SIDE OF A TROUGH
> OVER THE NORTHEAST ATLANTIC AND WESTERN EUROPE.  ALTHOUGH THIS
> ...


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2010 às 17:46)

Saída das 12z do GFS, continua algo de meio surreal a correr as capelinhas da nação, deixando 80mm no Funchal ou 100mm em Faro por exemplo.

(clicar)


----------



## Lousano (8 Out 2010 às 18:10)

Com mais esta, está a ser um Outubro de muita emoção.


----------



## stormy (8 Out 2010 às 18:48)

Caso o Otto consiga manter ou aumentar de categoria até ás 72h é provavel que atinja os Açores como TS ou cat1, e tambem, sendo um sistema mais forte, tenderá a aguentar a transição para aguas subtropicais ( 20-25º), podendo mesmo realizar o precurso que o GFS propõe, chegando ao Algarve em TS e dissipando-se logo a NE de lisboa, ao interagir com os sistemas montanhosos do norte e com ar/aguas mais frias.
Quando chegar aos Açores o Otto será apanhado pelo extremo W da circulação da depressão que está no mediterraneo ( a que vai cruzar o continente neste fim de semana), sendo arrastado para SE/ESE até perto da madeira e depois para N, chegando á nossa costa S/SW na 6f..

É caso para acompanhar..mas sem alarmismos, pois se ele chegar cá ou á madeira será um sistema não extremamente perigoso ( por exemplo, a situação do oeste, o passado dezembro, foi bem mais forte).
Só nos Açores é que talvez seja mais perigoso, mas tambem o arquipelago tem um historial que leva as populações a terem muito mais cuidado do que as gentes desabituadas da madeira ou do continente


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2010 às 19:07)

*Furacão OTTO*



> Às 15:00 UTC, o centro do furacão OTTO localizava-se a 25.9 Norte e 64.0 Oeste, a cerca de 715 km Sul das Bermudas.
> 
> O furacão movimenta-se para Este-Nordeste, a cerca de 17 km/h e esta deslocação, com um aumento substancial na sua velocidade de deslocação, é esperada nos próximos dois dias.
> 
> Com ventos máximos na ordem dos 120 km/h, com rajadas superiores e uma pressão ao centro de 979 hPa, o OTTO é um furacão categoria 1 na escala de Saffir-Simpson e, de acordo com o National Hurricane Center of Miami, está previsto para hoje um fortalecimento deste ciclone, seguido de um enfraquecimento para o final do dia de Sábado.



in: IM


----------



## ACalado (8 Out 2010 às 19:12)

Imagem das várias trajectórias possíveis para o OTTO





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Zapiao (8 Out 2010 às 19:15)

Se chegar a PT é em q evento? Tempestade tropical?


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2010 às 19:32)

Zapiao disse:


> Se chegar a PT é em q evento? Tempestade tropical?



Ainda é muito cedo para responder a essa pergunta, mas sim pode chegar na categoria de tempestade tropical aos Açores, ao continente ainda é cedo mas provavelmente chegará como depressão híbrida (digo eu)


----------



## rozzo (8 Out 2010 às 19:41)

stormy disse:


> É caso para acompanhar..mas sem alarmismos, pois se ele chegar cá ou á madeira será um sistema não extremamente perigoso ( por exemplo, a situação do oeste, o passado dezembro, foi bem mais forte).
> Só nos Açores é que talvez seja mais perigoso, mas tambem o arquipelago tem um historial que leva as populações a terem muito mais cuidado do que as gentes desabituadas da madeira ou do continente




Não concordo muito, no sentido em que (apesar de este cenário ainda ser apenas no "reino da fantasia"), no caso de se confirmar o cenário sobre a Madeira, poderia ser perigoso o nível de precipitação, especialmente amplificada pela orografia, como já vimos em vários casos..

Mas há que acompanhar, porque a "pontaria" para lá acertar é preciso ser muita, e estamos a demasiados dias para saber isso. Nem exactamente em que posição ainda dos Açores passará sabemos..


----------



## Zapiao (8 Out 2010 às 19:48)

Ja agora expliquem o q é uma depressao hibrida. Eu sei o q é um carro hibrido mas isto não


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Out 2010 às 19:49)

O OTTO (ou os seus remanescentes?) poderá chegar ao continente depois de passar pela Madeira.
Pelas cartas do GFS (retiradas da ogimet), às 0h do dia 14, teremos um núcleo bastante evidente. depois de passar algures pela Madeira o seu deslocamento será na direcção N\NE em direcção algures entre o sul do país e a Andaluzia. A previsão aponta para elevadas precipitações...

Claro que estamos ainda a grande distância temporal mas a tendência está ali.
Por agora resta-nos acompanhar o evoluir deste (agora) furacão e esperar que passe algures nos Açores (mas sem provocar danos obviamente).


----------



## Veterano (8 Out 2010 às 19:58)

Aristocrata disse:


> O OTTO (ou os seus remanescentes?) poderá chegar ao continente depois de passar pela Madeira.



  Parece-me uma possibilidade forte a considerar, especialmente depois do que nos tem atingido nas últimas semanas.

  Há um canal aberto do Atlântico até à PI.


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2010 às 20:13)

No último ECMWF das 12z não sobra grande coisa do OTTO depois dos Açores, provavelmente apenas um LCC (circulação na superfície) meio perdida que parece dissipar-se próximo da Madeira, algo talvez parecido com a anterior JULIA quando o restos da mesma seguiram uma rota para sul.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Out 2010 às 20:25)

Vince disse:


> No último ECMWF das 12z não sobra grande coisa do OTTO depois dos Açores, provavelmente apenas um LCC (circulação na superfície) meio perdida que parece dissipar-se próximo da Madeira, algo talvez parecido com a anterior JULIA quando o restos da mesma seguiram uma rota para sul.



Efectivamente depois de passar pelos Açores enfraqueceria mas ao chegar perto da Madeira iria re-intensificar - isto pela análise da carta do GFS, obviamente.

Repare-se nesta carta das 12h, 13 outubro e compare-se com a imagem que coloquei relativa à previsão para as 0h do dia 14 de outubro. O núcleo parece bem definido, numa intensificação rápida. haverá ali água suficientemente quente para isso?


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2010 às 22:14)

Aristocrata disse:


> Efectivamente depois de passar pelos Açores enfraqueceria mas ao chegar perto da Madeira iria re-intensificar - isto pela análise da carta do GFS, obviamente.
> 
> Repare-se nesta carta das 12h, 13 outubro e compare-se com a imagem que coloquei relativa à previsão para as 0h do dia 14 de outubro. O núcleo parece bem definido, numa intensificação rápida. haverá ali água suficientemente quente para isso?



Sim, isso é o GFS. O ECM que estava parecido recuou um bocado, e outros modelos mudaram ainda mais. CMC, UKM e NGP tem o Otto a ser absorvido a norte/nordeste dos Açores como é mais habitual. Mesmo o ECM tem o remanescente do ciclone a escapar com dificuldade para sul. 

Para um ciclone se aproximar da nossa costa minimamente intacto é uma longa batalha contra condições adversas. As depressões e frentes do norte, o shear das mesmas, a água mais fria, etc. Nestas coisas normalmente vence o mais provável, mas claro, também não fechamos a porta ao mais improvável, que é o que o GFS para já tem. Como a certa altura até o ECM tinha este cenário, talvez exista um pouco mais de possibilidades. 
Vamos aguardar para ver como o Otto se aguenta no Domingo, dia decisivo, e o que sobra dele na 2ªfeira quando passar mais próximo dos Açores (alguns dos modelos referidos tem-no a passar agora mais a norte).


ECM






GFS







CMC:





NGP:





UKM


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2010 às 22:23)

Para já fortaleceu-se um pouco mais (ligeiramente).
Pressão mínima 976mb, ventos máximos sustentados de 130km/h
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPAT2+shtml/082038.shtml


----------



## Hazores (8 Out 2010 às 22:44)

desculpem o off topic, mas achei curioso esta previsão que estava no wunderground:


Domingo
Possibilidade de chuva. Céu Encoberto. Máxima 24 °C . Vento SUDOESTE 18 km/h . 40% possibilidade de chuva (water equivalent of 5.46 mm).  
 Domingo à noite
Possibilidade de chuva. Parcialmente nublado. Mínima 19 °C . Vento OESTE 25 km/h . 30% possibilidade de chuva (water equivalent of 0.42 mm).  
 Segunda
Possibilidade de chuva. Pouco nublado. Máxima 24 °C . Vento SU-SUDOESTE 54 km/h . 20% possibilidade de chuva (trace amounts). 
Tropical Storm Otto
» Distância desta cidade: 439 km
» Velocidade do vento estimada 92 km/h  
 Segunda à noite
Possibilidade de chuva. Pouco nublado. Mínima 18 °C . Vento OESTE 75 km/h . 20% possibilidade de chuva (water equivalent of 0.55 mm). 
Tropical Storm Otto
» Distância desta cidade: 439 km
» Velocidade do vento estimada 92 km/h  
 Terça
Possibilidade de chuva. Parcialmente nublado. Máxima 23 °C . Vento NORTE 46 km/h . 20% possibilidade de chuva (water equivalent of 0.43 mm).  
 Terça à noite
Possibilidade de chuva. Pouco nublado. Mínima 17 °C . Vento NORTE 32 km/h . 20% possibilidade de chuva (water equivalent of 0.74 mm).  

não é assim tão habitual na previsão para Angra do Heroísmo ter uma referencia para uma tempestade tropical. Fica aqui a curiosidade!


----------



## MSantos (9 Out 2010 às 01:07)

Curiosamente hoje dia 9/10/10, faz 5 anos que o "Nosso Furacão" VINCE se formou a Norte da Madeira, há coisa engraçadas

Depois do *VINCE*(2005) do *GORDON*(2006) do *GRACE*(2009) será que brevemente vamos ter um *OTTO*


----------



## Vince (9 Out 2010 às 12:46)

Houve mais uma reversão nalguns modelos quanto ao que sobrar do Otto, os modelos que ontem tinham divergido (CMC, NGP, UKM) agora regressaram também ao cenário da depressão remanescente rumar para sudeste depois das imediações dos Açores  (como se tem mantido ECM e GFS), com diferentes cenários, desde se ficar a oeste-noroeste dos Açores (GFS 6z), próximo Madeira depois Gibraltar (ECM,  00z), etc,etc. Importa realçar que esta depressão dificilmente será tropical, embora possa preservar algumas características de acordo com alguns diagramas de fase. Difícil saber nesta altura o que sobrará dela nessa  fase, se um mero centro depressionário com alguma circulação à superfície meio moribundo, se uma depressão híbrida mais activa, com mais ou menos características tropicais remanescentes, e algum vento e convecção ainda relevante.


Já hoje, e ainda a 48 horas de distância dos Açores, o Otto já tem alguns problemas, o shear já o afecta bastante e segundo análise de microondas  já não está com o centro alinhado verticalmente. Amanhã possivelmente veremos um maior desacoplamento da convecção para nordeste do LLC (circulação em superfície).














> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INITIAL      09/0900Z 29.2N  58.5W    75 KT
> 12HR VT     09/1800Z 31.1N  54.8W    70 KT
> ...



*Açores*

O trajecto previsto pelo NHC já com o Otto pós-tropical parece contornar os Açores, mas os pontos não são o mais importante, as distâncias que indiquei são em relação aos pontos do NHC, apenas para orientação nesta altura pois parte dos Açores estão bem dentro do *cone de incerteza* (imagem anterior), que é *onde as pessoas se devem focar*, pois o trajecto do NHC é apenas um _blend_ dos modelos que o NHC decide usar num dado momento, mas por exemplo o ECM tem a depressão bem entre o grupo central e oriental,  o GFS mesmo em cima do grupo oriental, etc.


----------



## fog (10 Out 2010 às 07:01)

A Tropical Storm Risk enviou o seguinte mail:

"N Atlantic: Storm Alert issued at 9 Oct, 2010 21:00 GMT
Hurricane OTTO (AL17) is forecast to strike land to the following likelihood(s) at the given lead time(s):

Yellow Alert Country(s) or Province(s)
    the Azores
        probability for TS is 60% in about 45 hours

Note that
    Yellow Alert (Elevated) is CAT 1 or above to between 10% and 30% probability, or TS to above 50% probability.
    CAT 1 means Hurricane strength winds of at least 74 mph, 119 km/h or 64 knots 1-min sustained.
    TS means Tropical Storm strength winds of at least 39 mph, 63 km/h or 34 knots 1-min sustained.

For graphical forecast information and further details please visit http://www.tropicalstormrisk.com/ "


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2010 às 12:55)

O Otto está rapidamente a perder a estrutura como ciclone tropical, tal como previsto para hoje.













Tudo indica que o Otto pós-tropical passará então a Oeste e depois a norte dos Açores, conseguindo depois "libertar-se" do fluxo que o arrasta actualmente para norte e que o tem destruído como ciclone tropical, iniciando uma nova fase descendo para sudeste, passando eventualmente próximo do grupo oriental, onde depois nesses dias parece reorganizar-se como depressão não tropical, podendo ficar a oeste dos Açores (GFS) alguns dias ou rumando mais rápido para o Algarve ou norte de África passando a norte da Madeira (ECM).

O ECM tem daqui a uma semana o resto desta depressão não tropical a dissipar-se no sul de Portugal continental, enquanto o GFS ainda a tem bem estruturada a Oeste dos Açores/Norte da Madeira. 

Ou seja, vamos ter os restos do Otto uma semana inteira para seguir, sendo difícil de perceber nesta altura o que realmente sobrará. Uma semana interessante a começar amanhã nos Açores.


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2010 às 15:43)

NHC emitiu agora o último aviso considerando que o Otto já não é um ciclone tropical, deixando de ter responsabilidades no sistema. 
Espero que ao menos a NOAA mantenha o _floater_ satélite nos próximos dias.


*...OTTO NOW POST-TROPICAL...
EXPECTED TO MOVE NORTH OF THE AZORES ON MONDAY...*




http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPAT2+shtml/101432.shtml










> RECENT SATELLITE IMAGERY SHOWS THE DEVELOPMENT OF FRONTAL CLOUD
> BANDS AND ALSO INDICATES THAT COOL DRY AIR HAS WRAPPED AROUND THE
> SOUTHERN SEMICIRCLE OF OTTO AND INTO THE CENTER.  THE REMAINING
> CONVECTION IS NOW NORTH AND WEST OF THE CENTER AND AMSU TEMPERATURE
> ...


----------



## mortagua (10 Out 2010 às 17:04)

o tempo que o otto podera ficar na zona dos açores ira ganhar força nao?


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Out 2010 às 17:20)

Não...irá enfraquecer um pouco, sendo que um eventual fortalecimento deste sistema se daria apenas na hipotética aproximação à Madeira, conforme foram mostrando alguns modelos meteorológicos.
Mas para já é apenas uma *HIPÓTESE* e nada de concreto...

P.S.: bem vindo mortagua


----------



## Daniel253 (10 Out 2010 às 17:45)

mortagua disse:


> o tempo que o otto podera ficar na zona dos açores ira ganhar força nao?



boas...

Espero bem que nao ganhe forças

isto quer dizer que os açores vao levar com ele em cheio com toda a força??


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2010 às 19:09)

*Tempestade Otto a caminho dos Açores*



> A tempestade pós-tropical Otto deverá passar esta noite ao largo das Flores e do Corvo, antes de deixar a zona do arquipélago açoriano e se dirigir para a Madeira
> 
> O meteorologista Pedro Mata adiantou à Lusa que «devido à passagem perto das Flores e do Corvo da tempestade pós-tropical Otto» está previsto um novo agravamento do estado do tempo nas duas ilhas do grupo Ocidental, entre a madrugada e a manhã de segunda-feira.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (10 Out 2010 às 19:41)

EL CENTRO DE OTTO DEBERA PASAR AL NORTE DE LAS ISLAS AZORES *LUNES O LUNES POR LA NOCHE*. LOS VIENTOS MAXIMOS SOSTENIDOS ESTAN CERCA A 65 MPH...100 KILOMETROS POR HORA...CON RAFAGAS MAS ALTAS. SE PRONOSTICA ALGUN DEBILITAMIENTO GRADUAL DURANTE LAS PROXIMAS 48 HORAS. 
VIENTOS CON FUERZA DE TORMENTA TROPICAL SE EXTIENDEN HASTA 205 MILLAS...335 KILOMETROS DE SU CENTRO. LA PRESION MINIMA CENTRAL ESTIMADA ES DE 987 MILIBARAS...29.15 PULGADAS. 

NHC


----------



## mortagua (10 Out 2010 às 19:46)

entao se chegar ao continente iram ser apenas restos... certo?
nao percebo muito  ... tenho apenas 14 anos mas intereso-me por isto!  

cumps


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Out 2010 às 20:02)

mortagua disse:


> entao se chegar ao continente iram ser apenas restos... certo?
> nao percebo muito  ... tenho apenas 14 anos mas intereso-me por isto!
> 
> cumps



Ainda é cedo para fazer esse tipo de suposições. Há uma pequena porta aberta no sentido deste sistema ganhar alguma actividade quando se aproximar do arquipélago da Madeira daqui a uns dias. Mas esse ainda é um campo um pouco vago pelo que mais importante é acompanhar agora o que se vai passar nos Açores. Só depois se verá o que poderá ou não acontecer.


----------



## Agreste (10 Out 2010 às 20:20)

Está um pouco mais perto das Flores mas duvido que se consiga salvar alguma coisa do «Otto». Está completamente desfeito.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Out 2010 às 00:29)

*Tempestade Otto vai afectar Flores e Corvo –* A tempestade tropical 'Otto' vai passar nas próximas horas a noroeste do Grupo Ocidental dos Açores, onde o vento deverá soprar com rajadas até 120 quilómetros por hora, alertou hoje o Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros. O aviso emitido ao princípio da noite refere ainda que as ilhas das Flores e do Corvo, que integram o Grupo Ocidental, vão ser afectadas com chuva forte e trovoadas, podendo as ondas atingir seis metros de altura.
Segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, a meio da tarde de hoje a tempestade tropical 'Otto' estava a 1000 quilómetros a oeste-sudoeste das Flores, deslocando-se para nordeste a cerca de 70 quilómetros por hora. A tempestade está, no entanto, a perder características e já pode ser considerada como sendo pós-tropical.
Para o Grupo Ocidental (Flores e Corvo), entre as 03:00 e as 09:00 de segunda-feira espera-se vento de sudoeste rodando para noroeste, com velocidade média de 65 a 74 quilómetros por hora e rajadas máximas de 110 a 120 quilómetros por hora. Ainda nestas duas ilhas, entre as 00:00 e as 09:00 de segunda-feira vai ocorrer chuva por vezes forte e trovoadas dispersas. Entre as 03:00 e as 12:00 de segunda-feira, a agitação marítima nas Flores e no Corvo terá ondas de sudoeste, passando a noroeste, entre quatro e seis metros.

Fonte: DN


----------



## Gerofil (11 Out 2010 às 09:01)

*Tempestade tropical passa ao lado dos Açores*

O mau tempo acabou por não afectar o grupo ocidental do arquipélago dos Açores com a intensidade que se previa. As previsões apontavam para uma tempestade tropical para esta madrugada, mas a trovoada, vento e chuva intensa passaram ao lado das ilhas das Flores e do Corvo. João Fernandes, do Instituto de Meteorologia de Ponta Delgada, explica o que aconteceu e refere que o mau tempo não deverá afectar sequer Portugal continental:

ANTENA 1


----------



## Vince (11 Out 2010 às 12:02)

Parece-me que não seriam de esperar trovoadas fortes dado que a convecção estava confinada a norte do centro, e passando este sempre a noroeste/norte ainda a muitos quilómetros, devido ao ar frio e seco que há vários dias ia ingerindo pelo lado leste e envolvendo todo o semi-circulo sul do sistema.
....

O centro do pós-tropical Otto está agora sensivelmente 470km a norte do grupo central. Nas últimas horas nada de muito especial a destacar, houve uma METAR das 09:00 utc nas Flores com rajada de 94.5 km/h, desde aí tem vindo a diminuir. No grupo central o vento nas últimas horas tem vindo a aumentar, mas nada de especial.







O remanescente do Otto continua ainda a deslocar-se para ENE, mas nas próximas horas será Este, e depois começará então a descer muito lentamente de latitude para sudeste e depois sul, passando amanhã à meia noite ligeiramente a leste do grupo oriental, ainda com algum vento mas à partida nada de especial para o que estão habituados nos Açores. Quanto a precipitação, como a parte mais activa aparece nos modelos (à partida moderada diga-se)  também a norte do centro, em princípio não deverá haver problemas de maior para o grupo oriental.

Em relação ao que se passa a seguir, quando iniciar a descida de latitude tem alguma hipótese de se regenerar um pouco, os modelos mantém a depressão mais alguns dias, mas já não tão pronunciada como algumas vezes sugeriam nos últimos dias. O ECM acaba por dissipar os restos pela Madeira ou antes, o GFS aguenta um sistema fraco na Madeira enfraquecendo ainda mais até a sul do continente. 

De qualquer forma nestas situações, há sempre a possibilidade de algo mais consistente, alguma regeneração, do que os modelos mostram agora. Já vi isso várias vezes no passado, ainda recentemente a pós-Julia depois de começar a descer ficou novamente sob vigilância do NHC.


GFS






ECM


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2010 às 12:34)

Vince disse:


> O centro do pós-tropical Otto está agora sensivelmente 450km a norte do grupo central. Nas últimas horas nada de muito especial a destacar, houve uma METAR das 09:00 utc nas Flores com rajada de 94.5 km/h, desde aí tem vindo a diminuir. No grupo central o vento nas últimas horas tem vindo a aumentar, mas nada de especial.



Nos dados das synops, a OGIMET, aponta uma rajada de 104,5km/h nas Flores, até às 6h utc.

Entretanto saiu esta noticia no Destak:



> *Tempestade 'Otto' passou sem provocar danos nas Flores e no Corvo*
> 11 | 10 | 2010   11.05H
> 
> As Flores e Corvo vão continuar durante a manhã sob ventos fortes, apesar de a tempestade pós-tropical ‘Otto’ estar a perder intensidade e a afastar-se destas duas ilhas do Grupo Ocidental dos Açores, revelou fonte do Instituto de Meteorologia.
> ...



Gráficos horários de intensidade média do vento no Corvo e nas Flores:


----------



## Vince (11 Out 2010 às 20:30)

Sem grandes novidades as saídas das 12z, amanhã à noite a passar a oeste do Grupo oriental dos Açores, na 5ªfeira na Madeira, no GFS  um pouco mais forte nesse arquipélago (1006mb), mas à partida nada de especial, no ECM quase em dissipação (1010mb). De qualquer forma, como referi anteriormente, nestes sistemas por vezes há surpresas, pelo que convém estar atento.







O pós-tropical Otto deverá estar já a "sentir" o fluxo sudeste nos níveis médios e altos da atmosfera provocados pelo flanco oeste da enorme zona de baixas pressões que se formou em altura rodeando toda a península ibérica, o que o forçará a descer de latitude.

 Às 18z







A animação do dia:


----------



## Lousano (12 Out 2010 às 03:33)

Poucas hipóteses de não se poder dizer "RIP OTTO".


----------



## mortagua (12 Out 2010 às 15:38)

ainda acham que pode ganhar força? e transformar-se numa tempestade?


cumps


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Out 2010 às 11:06)

Lousano disse:


> Poucas hipóteses de não se poder dizer "RIP OTTO".



OTTO "is alive", como quem diz: o OTTO ainda vive  e mostra-se ao mundo...

Pelos modelos meteorológicos, GFS e ECM,  o OTTO poderá ainda aguentar mais 2 dias e depois desaparecer algures perto da Madeira, não sem antes levar alguns aguaceiros e vento moderado a forte aquele arquipélago (conforme as previsões do IM).

Nesta imagem é bem visível ainda perto do grupo oriental dos Açores, na zona central da imagem - reside alguma organização mas com pouca actividade.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Out 2010 às 11:04)

Bom dia.

Resta ainda um mínimo de organização do que sobra do OTTO. Esta circulação poderá dar ainda hoje de tarde aguaceiros por vezes fortes na Madeira - 2º o meteorologista de serviço na RTP.

IM: _Arquipélago da Madeira

Previsão para 5ª Feira, 14 de Outubro de 2010

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, podendo ser por vezes fortes e
acompanhados de trovoada a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste,
tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) com rajadas
da ordem dos 65 km/h nas terras altas_.

Na zona central da imagem. A NO e em aproximação à Madeira:





Mas parece finalmente começar a perder a sua actividade...sendo que parece um gato com as suas "7 vidas"


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2010 às 11:52)

Desde ontem à tarde que ele está de volta ao site do NRL, e continua oficialmente a ser seguido como extra-tropical: 

AL, 17, 2010101406,   , BEST,   0, 344N,  215W,  30, 1005, LO,   0,    ,    0,    0,    0,    0, 


Às 06z com pressão de 1005mb, e vento máximo de 30 nós.
Para já apenas com uma modesta actividade a leste do centro (a noroeste da Madeira).
O vento mais forte está do lado contrário, a oeste do centro.

*Às 10:15z de hoje:*










*Às 23:08z de ontem:*


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2010 às 23:21)

As trovoadas a leste/nordeste do centro do Otto tem-se mantido, e dado o movimento muito lento da depressão, caso estivesse estacionada mesmo ao lado da Madeira poderia talvez tornar-se um problema para a ilha, não pela intensidade das mesmas, mas por estar quase estacionária o que daria chuva persistente durante muitas horas.

Mas no GFS está previsto que o centro se desloque lentamente para leste mas mantendo-se o ligeiramente a norte da Madeira, pelo que o grosso das trovoadas talvez se mantenha a norte também, embora cruzada por aquelas bandas moderadas vindas de sul que devem gerar alguma precipitação. No ECM parece que já seria uma trajectória mais a passar na Madeira. De qualquer forma é uma distância ténue e a depressão vai andar por ali ainda algum tempo.











Não houve mais nenhum _best track_ público, o último já foi o das 12z
1006mb, 30kt:
AL, 17, 2010101412,   , BEST,   0, 341N,  213W,  30, 1006, EX,   0,    ,    0,    0,    0,    0, 




O Seguimento continua no tópico da Madeira, e aqui apenas previsões dos próximos dias caso se justifique.
 Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Outubro 2010


----------

